# China Surpasses Japan as World's Largest Lithium-ion Battery Maker



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

28% over one year. Wow, thats a lot of growth even for the chinese. Not that we didn't expect the chinese to blow this open, but I personally didn't expect it to happen so quickly. Maybe change is coming after all. Too bad we folks in the west couldn't get our own shit together and get our own production up.

Globalization at its best I guess......either way we should have the lithium batteries we need for our cars even if our own leaders have no leadership.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

From what I've seen, we still have a superior product. How knows how long that will last though.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Not long. 

Build quality was once considered low in japan too, and look what complacency has left the western hemisphere in that respect. China is the next superpower and will rise like no nation ever before it. Their build quality is rising steadily almost as fast as their GDP. Heck, most cars built these days under domestic brands are really a collection of components that are made in china and assembled on american or canadian soil. Not that I like to praise the auto industry, but on average build quality is on the rise and warranty periods are getting longer, not shorter even with the increase in chinese made components.


----------



## jdgomez (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, that's good news if the Chinese are starting to improve on their build quality. I do hope that the batteries that they make last long.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

david85 said:


> Not long.
> 
> Build quality was once considered low in japan too, and look what complacency has left the western hemisphere in that respect. China is the next superpower and will rise like no nation ever before it. Their build quality is rising steadily almost as fast as their GDP. Heck, most cars built these days under domestic brands are really a collection of components that are made in china and assembled on american or canadian soil. Not that I like to praise the auto industry, but on average build quality is on the rise and warranty periods are getting longer, not shorter even with the increase in chinese made components.


Very very true David. In all aspects of life really whether Chinese or not. For example, Škoda used to be the butt of so many jokes with their comical cars. 
The amusing Škoda 100 for example from 1975:









And don't be fooled by the quasi-cute "_take me home_" look in it's eyes. It would have emptied it's crankcase contents by the time you took it off the showroom floor. If it started.
Nowadays however Škoda (actually pronounced shkoda) is making VWesque cars of incredible quality when you consider where they came from.
For example, here's the new Fabia:










Heck, I'd love one - only if I were able convert it to electricity of course...


----------

